# Tracheostomy planned procedure with Laryngoscopy



## carol52 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, Can you bill a Laryngoscopy with bx with a Planned Tracheostomy ?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## jjhamer1 (Apr 4, 2016)

You have coded one or more CPT codes designated as `separate procedure'. If the procedure was carried out as an integral part of another procedure already coded then the separate procedure CPT code should be deleted.  
These codes MAY be listed with modifier -59 if the separate procedure is independent of and not immediately related to the other procedures.

If the separate procedure is obviously NOT related then modifier -59 is not required.
31535 - Laryngoscopy, direct, operative, with biopsy;
31600 - Tracheostomy, planned (separate procedure)


----------

